# White Dwarf Trade Sale Thread



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

I have recently bought a huge lot of White dwarfs to fill out the missing back issues from my collection. However, it did contain many doubles which are listed for sale below. My hope is to trade the doubles with others on this site (I'll trade 2 for 1 on older/ newer copies). If you want to buy any of the issues below I'll sell them 50p each (buy 2 I'll give you a third free) or you can buy the lot for a tenner. These prices exclude p&p.

The main problem with these is the shipping costs. Local pick up is available (I can travel to Bristol and most places in south Wales). 

Issues for sale:

133, 139, 146, 148, 149, 150, 161, 164, 169, 171, 173, 185, 199, 201, 255, 311, 324, 326, 328, 330, 336, 339, 341, 348, 350, 355, 361, 363, 364, 354, 365, 378, 379

Issues I need;



91-128, *136, 138, 142, 152,154, 155, 156, 159, 161, 163, 168, 170, 172, 175, 177, *181, 182, 186, 188, *191



If there are any questions please get in touch

Lilloser


----------



## recceboy (Feb 8, 2008)

I will see what I have, I am looking for issue 379, will pay for it and the shipping.:grin:

Anthony


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Just sent you a PM


----------

